# hedgehog 'sunbathing'



## annie (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,
I am writing a short story that involves an exploration of the relationship between four human siblings and a hedgehog dying (there are 4 hedgehogs, three of them survive  ) . I have been reading about hedgehogs getting very cold and looking as if they are 'sunbathing' as they try and warm up. On hedgehog information sites it says that if you see a hedgehog doing this you must get them warm very quickly, or they will die. I wonder if anyone has any experience with this and has seen how quickly a cold hedgehog can either die or recover. I would be grateful for the help of any hedgehog enthusiast, as I want the details in my story to be correct and well researched. Thanks for your help, best wishes,
Annie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs don't look like they're sunbathing when their warming up. When hedgehogs are cool and attempting hibernation they are curled in a very tight quilly ball. As they slowly warm up they come out of the ball and will be wobbly and unsteady as they try to move. It depends on how long a hedgehog has been cold whether it will recover and how long. Usually if it's only been a few hours and only slightly too cool they will warm up in half an hour. If they do not respond to warming within 45 minutes to an hour, they need to see a vet as it is life threatening. 

I think by sunbathing you mean when they are splatted out. That is when they are too warm they lay on their stomachs with their legs sprawled out to the side.


----------

